# Linie mit drawLine auf JPanel



## Lundner (1. Apr 2007)

Moin!

ich habe das Problem, dass ich auf einem JPanel ein paar Linien ziehen möchte.

Hier mal ein Bild dazu:






Im Prinzip möchte ich die internen Links zwischen den einzelnen Seiten durch solche Linien repräsentieren.

Ist das mit dem JPanel überhaupt möglich?


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2007)

paintComponent überschreiben und fröhlich drauf los zeichnen!?


----------



## Chris_1980 (1. Apr 2007)

Do könnte dir Wildcards Tutorial weiterhelfen.


----------



## Lundner (1. Apr 2007)

danke das tutorial hat mir geholfen!! ;-)

jetzt muss nur noch das ganze möglichst im hintergrund gezeichnet werden? wie kann ich das steuern, dass es in der untersten ebene passiert?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Entweder du zeichnest die Linien einfach zuerst und den Rest danach, oder du kannst dir überlegen Layers zu verwenden.
Beispielsweise eine JLayeredPane.
Hab ich deine Frage überhaupt richtig verstanden?  ???:L


----------



## Lundner (1. Apr 2007)

ja is scho richtig! das mit dem zuerst zeichnen war mir schon relativ klar ;-) kannst du mir das mit LayeredPane ma genauer erklären?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Die LayeredPane kannst du dir als eine Komponente vorstellen mit der man mehrere Komponenten 'stapeln' kann.
Die einzelnen Layer werden dann nacheinander gezeichnet. Wenn also dein Linien-Layer unter dem anderen Layer liegt bleiben die Linien im Hintergrund.


----------



## Lundner (1. Apr 2007)

danke!!


----------

